# LPG or GLP



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Guess who forgot how hard it can be in Spain to find LPG? And left Zaragoza this morning without getting any? 

There are 2 places in Barcelona, according to All the Aires, but does anyone know of one between Zaragoza and Barcelona? 

Thanks.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Can't see anything on the maps available on the net, looks like Barcelona or Zaragossa are the only two in the area.

Someone else may know of a commercial supplier, but there isn't a lot on that road, I've been down it a couple of times.

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that Peter :-(


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

This might help

https://maps.google.co.uk/maps/ms?m...&ll=40.078071,-0.549316&spn=7.008779,9.206543


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Or This: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas&file=map

There are quite a few round Barcelona and one to the south at L'ampolla http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas&op=display_results&sid=2922

I see I need to verify this station. I was there a month ago and it's fine even for large RV's, Alan.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The problem is that apart from Lerida, which is off the main road anyway, there are virtually no towns between Barcelona and Zaragossa, so no facilities of any kind.

I've had another rummage on the net but there are just no LPG-serving service stations on that road.

As I've said earlier, we've been down there a couple of times and it's a long road with nothing to see.

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Grath. Unfortunately I can't navigate the map on my phone. Does it show any between Zaragoza and Barcelona?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Erneboy, reception's not great here so can't get the map just now - will try again later. 

And you're right Peter! But still, an interesting lunar landscape!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> The problem is that apart from Lerida, which is off the main road anyway, there are virtually no towns between Barcelona and Zaragossa, so no facilities of any kind.
> 
> I've had another rummage on the net but there are just no LPG-serving service stations on that road.
> 
> ...


Lerida is OK if you use the national rd

It always reminds me of Spaghetti Western area. (Aragon)


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

JWW said:


> Thanks Grath. Unfortunately I can't navigate the map on my phone. Does it show any between Zaragoza and Barcelona?


No except for Taragona which as you know is south


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

There is also one in Reus

http://www.camperstops.co.uk/index.php/motorhome-stopovers-in-spain/autogas-lpg-spain#!/catid=25


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Has anybody been to the one in Reus? It's a new one on me and I do keep an eye open, as does Ollie.

I wouldn't depend on it being there, all I can see on Google Earth is a garden centre and a veterinary supplies business. Old images of course so there may be a new one there.

Maybe JWW or someone will check it out and let us know, Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Ah, I'm beginning to see the wood among the trees! I can now see the MHF LPG map and can now find Lerida. It's in my map as Lleida. I assume this is the Spanish/Catalan divide? Funny, we came past Lleida to get to Tamarite! So that's where we'll head. 

Thank you so much for your help everyone - proves again the power of the forum.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

That spelling threw me as well, Google kept throwing up the alternative spelling.

I think there may be a campsite there, possible shut for the winter, but they will have gas in town, look for a hardware store or service station.

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We picked up gas this morning, Ollie's co-ordinates from erneboy's link were spot on. It's not a garage, but a gas canister supplier, and the pump is just to the left behind the office. Wouldn't have wanted to take much longer than our 7.4m tho as it's quite a tight turn. They've a gorgeous big dog too, with an albino eye. 

So, now we've gas, water, 2 empty toilets - we can go anywhere! 

BTW we spent the day in Lleida, stopping in parking at Els Camps Elisis and will probably spend another day or two here, it's a lovely town and the TO were very helpful and welcoming.

Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

As a matter of interest which gas supplier did you go to JWW? Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It was the one in Lerida/Lleida. Very easy to find with the GP from yr link. When I have wifi on the computer I must find out how to access that info.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

There is one at Vila-Real, near Castellon at Avenida de Castellon, 75

Lat: 30 degrees, 56' 52.00 N
0 degrees, 05' 21.00 W

Open Mon-Fri
7.30 - 1400
1500-18.00
Sat 8-12

Its only been opened for five months. We used it a few weeks ago.

The one at L'Ampolla is at km1094 on the N340

Hope this helps


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Brimo, great that you have found another one and it's close to where we spend the winter so very handy for us, but to put it in Villa Real the latitude would have to be 39 degrees, 30 degrees puts in in the Sahara. 

Can you check on Google Earth and see if this is the correct location, they are your co-ordinates converted to decimal and using 39 instead of 30 degrees N. Just copy and paste the following into the Google Earth search box. 

39.9478n, 00.08973w 


There is certainly a filling station there so I expect that's it. 

If so could you put this information into the database too.

Regards to you both, Alan.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Hi Alan

Yes that's the one, the LPG filling point is where the red tanker is when viewed on Street View. The girl speaks English and has a good selection of filling adapters  

Sorry about the incorrect co-ords. Will find where I need to put it in the database now.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I just checked to see if this station had been added and it hadn't. I assume Brimo had some difficulty and was unable to do so.

As it's existence has been verified by Brimo and he and I have agreed and checked the co-ordinates I have added it to the DB. 

Alan.


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that Alan

Sorry for the delay but our feet haven't touched the ground since getting home. I was going to do it honestly


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to steal it Brian. I should have PMed you first, it didn't occur to me. I just guessed you were still away and couldn't get a good enough connection to do it, Alan.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Or This: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas&file=map
> 
> There are quite a few round Barcelona and one to the south at L'ampolla http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas&op=display_results&sid=2922
> 
> I see I need to verify this station. I was there a month ago and it's fine even for large RV's, Alan.


Hi erneboy, I've been trying to find the map you've linked to above.

When I select Directories > LPG Availability Map > then either click on the map, or filter by drop-downs, I get a LIST of stations which is a lot less useful than the map I get to by following your link http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas&file=map then filtering by 'Spain'.

Can you tell me how I navigate to the page your link goes to?

Many thanks.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Jean.

Just click on the link: http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Gas&file=map

select Spain in the Filter by Country box and wait a moment for all the stations in Spain to appear on the map and then zoom in on the area you are interested in.

That's how it works if you are on a PC, I did it as I typed this to be sure, I don't know if that will apply when using a phone though, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am wondering if I misunderstood your question.

Select directories at the top of any page. Click on LPG Availability Map, below the map of Europe on the LHS click where it says View the LPG Stations Map, then select Spain in the Filter by Country box, wait a few moments for the stations to show and then zoom in on the area you are interested in.

I find the lists next to useless as I don't know where every town and village in Spain is and I can't be bothered to click on endless stations to find out where they are. I think the map should be the default with the ability to see a list if you have some reason to want to do that. Giving the list prominence is unhelpful, but once you find the way round it it's not so important. I imagine it puts plenty of people off using the resource though, Alan.


Edit: Just to clarify for anyone who does not understand. When you move the cursor to the map of Europe and click on Spain you get a list of the stations in Spain. You do not get to see the map with all the stations on it and you won't unless you know that to do so you must click on the text below the map. This is not intuitive, we are all used to clicking on maps and having them zoom in. If you miss seeing the text you may well think it's a pretty poorly organised resource. Once you have missed it a couple of times and found that searching the lists is next to impossible you may well conclude that the resource does not work well enough to be of use to you. Like so many things on MHF it works well if know how to make it work but there is a knack to it.

2nd Edit: I am now going to report my own post and ask Nuke if he can fix that.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Just to say thanks for that post Alan - I've tried to follow the instructions but computer's running really slow and I think battery's about to die! When I've more power, I'll upload info on a gas station in Blanes, kindly passed on by MyGalSal


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

erneboy said:


> .....below the map of Europe on the LHS click where it says View the LPG Stations Map.........
> 
> 2nd Edit: I am now going to report my own post and ask Nuke if he can fix that.


Got it! Yes, clicking on the text below the map is the bit I'd missed and thought the resource was less than useful - which it isn't!!

Hope you get the update you're requesting - it would make such a difference to usability.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I haven't been able to get on to the full site to upload info about the GPL in Blanes. I wonder if either erneboy or olley would do that for me, so the info is there for others. I can upload photos as and when. 

The info is: 
GPS: N41°41.358'
E 2° 48.058'

The road to it runs alongside the East-West carriageway of the Acces A La Carratera de la Costa Brava, Blanes. It's between, that Acces road and Calla de Vallolig, and opposite the Peugeot dealer and the GALP station. It's GPL only. With anything bigger than a car, DON'T go in the main, obvious, gate (very tight turn). Instead drive on past and immediately up to the right, in thro gates there, and you'll see the cylinder on your right. It's on a level above the car bit. Plenty space to turn.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Submitted Jean. Great to see another one, Alan.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have sent Nuke a PM to see if he can change the map so that clicking on it leads to detailed map of the country selected rather than to a list, Alan.


----------

